# Koblenz to Switzerland suggestions



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi Folks

We are currently on a Stellplatz on the Mosel. Enjoying the beginning of our tour very much indeed.

Thinking ahead, in a few days we will head down the Rhine from Koblenz to Mainz. I think im, ok for that bit with a couple of Stellplatz in mind but suggetions welcome.

We will probably only spend a few days on the Rhine before heading south towards Luzern in Switzerland. I cant decide whether to go into France and the Alsace or down through Germany and the Black Forest.

I would like to find at least one Aire, Wild spot or even a campsite by a lake so we can use our dinghy. Any suggestions welcome as to which way is best or places to stay. I might just get a spurt on and head for Titasee in the Black Forest but its quite a drive.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

No suggestions (other than St Peter that I've mentioned before), but we've done Rudesheim-->Lauterbrunnen in Switzerland easily in a day, so Tittisee in a day isn't much sweat (prob only half way?).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> No suggestions (other than St Peter that I've mentioned before), but we've done Rudesheim-->Lauterbrunnen in Switzerland easily in a day, so Tittisee in a day isn't much sweat (prob only half way?).


Cheers for reminding me I had posted on this already!

I think it might be a dash to the Black Forest after the Rhine.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry,

Breisach am Rhein just west of Freiburg is well worth a visit. You can walk (5mins) into town from the Stellplatz which is at the side of the river. Places for about 30 mh's. The other side of the Rhein at this point is France.

Enjoy :wink:


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

If you need a place near Koblenz, I would avoid the one at Vallendar - just a public car park with about 3 MH spaces (3.5m height restiction on the way in, 3.0m on the way out! - but thats another story) but head to Braubach couple of miles south of Koblenz, river frontage and all the services -trains stop at night. Eays bike ride into town if needed.
Braubach is worth s stroll thorugh, really old buildings & market place.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

lifeson said:


> If you need a place near Koblenz, I would avoid the one at Vallendar - just a public car park with about 3 MH spaces (3.5m height restiction on the way in, 3.0m on the way out! - but thats another story) but head to Braubach couple of miles south of Koblenz, river frontage and all the services -trains stop at night. Eays bike ride into town if needed.
> Braubach is worth s stroll thorugh, really old buildings & market place.


Thanks, looks great. Is Koblenz worth a look? We dont normally like cities but if its old and interesting we will have an afternoon there.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

barryd said:


> lifeson said:
> 
> 
> > If you need a place near Koblenz, I would avoid the one at Vallendar - just a public car park with about 3 MH spaces (3.5m height restiction on the way in, 3.0m on the way out! - but thats another story) but head to Braubach couple of miles south of Koblenz, river frontage and all the services -trains stop at night. Eays bike ride into town if needed.
> ...


Definitely worth a look.
There is a large festival on at the moment (Buga?) which looks quite interesting - it was bank holiday when we went and it was rammed with boloody foreigners  so we didnt actually get to look around the festival sites, but walked around the town.
Its spread over a couple of sites around the town but one ticket gets access to all the sites - and the cable car up to the castle


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Exellent thanks will check it out at the weekend


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We stayed on this site last year - the site itself is nothing special but the location is excellent for exploring Koblenz. Just outside the campsite you get a water taxi across the Moselle right into the centre of Koblenz - drops you of at 'German Corner' - huge statue of Kaiser Bill - you cannot miss it!

http://www.online-camper.de/detail2/index_1.php?id=637

Water taxi was one euro each way I think.

Near where you get off the water taxi you can get on the wee tourist train tour - takes you round the city - think it was about 8 euros, quite enjoyed it.

Interesting city - it's where the Moselle and Rhine come together.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that. We are currently just outside cochem. 

Will probably head to koblenz tomorrow and the stellplatz suggest to the south


----------

